# Turbo Troubles!



## 2CSXSER (Feb 23, 2006)

Whats up people? I am a newb to this place, so trash me while im young. Anyway I am on the verge of buying a sledge hammer and beating the isht out of my car....no seriously. I have got a 200sx with a u13 bluebird sr20det(fwd for those who don't know). Of course it has a stock t25...and just my luck my turbo decides to hang it self. The shaft has so much play and the oil return line that connects to the turbo looks like a freakin oil refinery. I expected this and purchased a t28 for a good price...but of course my ignorant self did not research and got the biggest F U from my t28(sexy GARRETT turbo). so i found out about the t25/28 option...still considering it. I think I'm probably just going to stick with the t25...but i need a new one that fits my engine. the t28 and t25 that i have do not come remotely close to resembling each other...so much for BOLT ON TURBO.DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A T25 TURBO THAT WILL FIT MY U13 BLUEBIRD SR20DET(2.0L)? Thank you for reading this if you got this far....i myself felt lazy writing this crap.Comments, ideas, sympathy, criticisms are welcomed.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

t25's and t28's have the EXACT same bolt pattern to bolt up to the manifold. i have used noth turbos on the same manifold.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Issue is the T28 will hit the block if you are using a BB manifold. You need to get a GTi-R manifold or grind the block down. 

You need to shop around on SR20forum for a T25 or T28 off of a FACTORY SR20DE-T. Not some EBAY crap listed as a T25 or T28.


----------



## 2CSXSER (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh... well I had the common sense to not buy one of ebay. Got a good deal on it from someone so I decided to get it.($400).


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Issue is the T28 will hit the block if you are using a BB manifold. You need to get a GTi-R manifold or grind the block down.
> 
> You need to shop around on SR20forum for a T25 or T28 off of a FACTORY SR20DE-T. Not some EBAY crap listed as a T25 or T28.



i actually got my gt28r to fit on my bluebird manifold with a spacer or anything..its close though!


----------

